# Help! submit button



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

change the form properties to your email address and the advanced - form name>[/B]

I found a site that let me use their templates.My submit button does not work and I found this in the html can anyone explain how to do what it says?
I have been working on this button for 3 days now!!!
HELP!!


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

Post your actual code please.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

change the form properties to your email address and the advanced - form
name>[/B]

*[FrontPage Save Results Component]*


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

You are using a submit button to send a query to a frontpage webbot, and most likely, u do not have the ms- frontpage server extensions installed on your server. or, if u do have the extensions, the server is most probably IIS and is running with guest permissions and is not allowed to create/modify the file to which u are trying to save the form results,,, IIS usually logs in as IUSR_PC1 or IUSR_<your compters network name> the user privileges for this account must be power user or admin. if you r using IIS, i suggest ASP, which is a robust data-handling application


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont have front page. Where do i get it? I ran search and nothing showed up.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Once I get it how do I use it or set it up?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

u dont need frontpage ... it an html / WYSIWYG editor

u must make sure that they have frontpage server extensions installed at whereever ur submitting ur forms to


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry I must be dumb! What is a front page server?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

theres no frontpage server...
first tell me, are your pages hosted on ur own computer?
if they are, then u need IIS (internet information server) which comes as part of windows nt/2k/xp
this servers capabilities can be _extended_ by installing frontpage. if you are using windows 98/me, tough luck.

this mite not be all of the problem though...
please post the entire code from the form. the code u posted is incomplete and erroneous. (i didnt bother to look before )

or the url from where u found it...


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
Valley Springs, CA Churches













swap this out with your banner.











*Who We 
Are*



*Statement 
of Faith*



*Opportunities*



*Prayer
Request*



*Contact*



*Home*



* Community*








*
Contact Us*

You
may use the form to contact us or email us at:

You
may write us at:

You
may call us at: 

*<
change the form properties to your email address and the advanced - form
name>*

*[FrontPage Save Results Component]*



_Your
name__Your
email__Your
phone__Contact
me by_phone 
email
No



_Please route to:_

[TD]​


​

[TR]
[TD]_My
Request_​





[TD]
[/TD]​



[TR]
[TD]_My
Feedback_[/TD]
[TD]

[/TD]​




​
​





[/TD]
[TD] 

























[/TD]
[TD] [/TR]
[/TD][/TR]


* <Your Church
Name>
*address -
get directions
Phone Numbers: 

E-mail address: 

url: 

_design and hosting by www.hightechministry.org
_


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

the code is perfect. nice even. but give me the location of the website u found this from. and, the location of this page on the internet.
is it hosted on ur pc?
if it is, search for a file called nortbots.htm
and post it


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

request at www.hightechministry.org - click on free website design, then Order. I think this is it


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

u ordered a website at the wrong place. if u wanted to order it from a Church/Chrisitan website, thats a different thing. but i wouldve gone to www.hostingdepartment.com or something similar. anyway, ill try to forward your query to the company. if i can get theri email address that is...


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

i downloaded the templates u probably downloaded,,, theyre supposed to be hosted on a webhost.
if u wanna run them from your own pc, get a very fast connection. i use 4mb. dont go for a big isp. and upgrade to windows xp. then learn how to use IIS. install frontpage express.

if u wanna use a webhost, try www.hostdepartment.com theyre cheap and good and robust. 3gb storage, 20gb bandwidth, 200 pop3 emails, plus all the perks u can think of.

this is definitely ur problem,,, because the webpages run perfectly well on my IIS.


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have dsl and I already have windows xp. where do I find front page? I searched and I apparently dont have it. The only problem is knowing how to change what they have to what I want for the submit button work. It says how to but I dont understand what they mean.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

ok, now, u wanna HOST ur website from ur pc, or test it? i have been asking u this since POST 1!!!!!!!


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Since I dont want to pay anyone to host my site I guess I will.People go to my site by the buisness cards I give out.I am not sure if this answers your question.Sorry if I sound dumb but I am new at this and you are using language I dont understand


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

u cant host ur site. everytime u disconnect ur internet connection, ull lose ur ip numbers. thats the same as having a new zipcode each time u wake up. how will ppl find ur website? there are many free free web hosts, www.hostdepartment.com isnt free, but its very affordable. and www.my.dot.tk. gives out free domains
even if u arrange with ur isp to keep ur ip constant, setting up IIS is an advanced and tedious task and not for the lite-harted. id pay a lill extra...

if u wanna get a free host, try www.geocities.com
if u choose geocities, ur forms wont work. but id be happy to modify them for u...


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

I apoligize again for sounding dumb. I already have the pages on a geocities web site. www.devineministries.vze.com. I wasnt sure what a host was. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Geocities will not support "Front Page Server Extensions" which is what you need for it to work. The cheapest place I found is http://www.ipowerweb.com, and that's pretty cheap for a website today. There are also many ISP's (internet service providers) that give out free webspace (with your subscription to their web service of course) that supports these extensions which is what you need to get that submit button working.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

xactly althoug i would prefer www.divineministries.tk or .com .info rather than .vze.com


----------



## rev1065 (Jul 2, 2003)

Do you know how to change the items the templete says to change so the button will work? I have an e-mail link on the page but i would like for anyone who wants to fill in the boxes i have on the contact and prayer page and be able to send it to me


----------

